# Holy crap! My males are together...and getting along???



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

I just dvided my 1o gallon tank today and put a new male in the tank...typically, Jazz decided to get throug the divider. By th fifth time, I was like, fine you dumb fish Ill just sit here and watch you. Neither male flared at the other, Jazz just spread his fins a bit and the new fish just kinda sat there....

Okay just got a repeat, tiny flare from Jazz, again nothing from the new one. Is this normal?


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

i wouldnt let them stay together


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

yeah I took Jazz out...but if this keeps up, what do I do? THe only other tank I have is a tiny one-gallon that I cannot heat or filter...take the male back and get some females???

EDIT: and now Jazz is made he's stuck in a betta cup -.-


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

hows he getting through the divider id sort that out


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

It looks like around the sides, everytime I adjust it he finds another way through...


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

glue it


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

ohhhh good idea, what should I use?


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Aquarium sealant would be fine


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Okay, I will try to get some tommorow I don't beleive we have any


----------



## Shaon (Jun 27, 2011)

You can try getting 2 more dividers and overlap each other so there are no gaps in the sides when you put them in. Or just use aqua sealant. Whatever suits you.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Aquarium Sealant for sure. Much cheaper. You will have to leave the tank bare and dry for 48h though while it cures.


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Okay, DEFINITELY picking that up today...but get this. I'm an idiot. 

So, last night I watched the fish until 1 am, everything seemed fine, divider was tight, etc. WOke up at 5 am and checked again, nothing. I get up again at 7, can't find Jazz anywhere. Finally, I find him...on the wrong side of the divider. He looks perfectly fine, he's just not swimming around. I grab him and get him on the other side of the divider (I'm convinced he jumped, neither side had a hole big enough for the fish.) and notice his anal fin is totally ripped up. uh-oh. Out they BOTH come, into their little cups. Typical fish, the new red and white veiltail is perfectly fine (Maybe I should call him Ripper). Jazz ACTS fine other than a few small swimming issues and his ripped anal fin....so both are now in cups until I sort this out, and Jazz (Or "Ripper") may end up living in my small 1 gal.  poor things.

Should I take the new one back??? I think If I put Jazz in with some females he'd be fine, but not with a fish as aggressive as Ripper...even though there was a divider...ughhh I am so mad at myself now. WHY did I let Jazz in the tank when he had been trying to get around the divider

On a higher note, Ripper has settled in fine with no stress. He did the wiggle dance when I was peering in at the tak this morning looking for Jazz...


----------



## SmokeNLark (Jul 22, 2010)

I wouldn't keep him with females either. I would either work on the divider issue or just keep him by himself. They will be fine as long as they can't get to each other. Seal the divider, see if he's getting under or over it and fix that issue.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Females can be just as aggressive as males. I wouldn't recommend it.


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

Alright, O took Ripper back, I didn't want to risk something worse happening. The fish would flare at thin air and was just generally too aggresive. Jazz is in his own one-gallon tank, at least until his fin heals and he can swim a bit easier, dont want him drowning


----------



## Dragonlady (Nov 29, 2010)

Usually only male bettas that have lived together their entire lives can be housed together. ) Once bettas have been kept alone, they should always be kept alone....unless they are paired for breeding. Here are a few sibling males and females living together. They have lived together their entire lives, but they do have several siblings that needed to be seperate due to aggression.;-)


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Wow, Dragonlady what a awesome photo! You should enter that in the pic of the month contest!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Dragonlady said:


> Usually only male bettas that have lived together their entire lives can be housed together. ) Once bettas have been kept alone, they should always be kept alone....unless they are paired for breeding. Here are a few sibling males and females living together. They have lived together their entire lives, but they do have several siblings that needed to be seperate due to aggression.;-)


 That is a beautiful photo and a lovely thing that they're all living together...What happened to that one boy/girl's eye though? I can see it clearly the one with the irridescent pects his eye looks like he has a bad case of pop-eye.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

Is it a bubble your looking at?


----------



## BetterBetta (Jun 13, 2011)

Hahah that bubble makes it look like a verrrry extreme case of pop-eye o.o Luckily its not


----------



## Eris Harmonia (Jul 17, 2011)

That bubble makes it look like the one betta is wearing a monocle.

This amuses me greatly.


----------



## Grundylady (Jan 7, 2011)

Eris Harmonia said:


> That bubble makes it look like the one betta is wearing a monocle.
> 
> This amuses me greatly.


+1


----------

